# Replica Vehicles......why bother?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Now, I'm not talking about a decent Cobra Replica or the likes....

I'm talking utter toss like this:

http://news.drive.com.au/drive/motor-news/meet-the-lambonaro-20120925-26ilc.html

What on earth?!?!?! On what planet does that look like an Aventdaor?

I've seen so many, Jaguar XK8s to look like Aston Vanquishes etc....

I'm assuming that a proper car lover thinks these are hideous so why on earth??


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

jesus thats horrid, loads of 355 and 360 reps about too


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That is the worst replica ive seen ! Dna do some good ones but i wonder why not use the skills to make a bespoke car using a easy to obtain base car ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is really bad. 

That won't fool anyone.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats terrible:doublesho


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

That's got to be the blue peter kit?? 

I like to look on the bay at "replicas" there's some crackers the cossies always make me smile then the descriptions "identical" "best around"


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> That's got to be the blue peter kit??
> 
> I like to look on the bay at "replicas" there's some crackers the cossies always make me smile then the descriptions "identical" "best around"


i will have a look:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

s29nta said:


> i will have a look:thumb:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Esco...8704701?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item417cebd5bd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vauxhall-...5128954?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item338afc657a

These 2 fooled me they look fresh out of the factory :lol: it's quite worrying really what must they see?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Proper


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I drive a Corsa VXR Nurburgring replica, turning it into a full blown replica. Only thing is mine is being done slowly and properly so it does look like it has come from the factory. 

Don't like reps where they look terrible either.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Esco...8704701?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item417cebd5bd
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vauxhall-...5128954?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item338afc657a
> 
> These 2 fooled me they look fresh out of the factory :lol: it's quite worrying really what must they see?


Brilliant :lol::lol::lol: I'm going cossie hunting:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

cole_exclusiv said:


> I drive a Corsa VXR Nurburgring replica, turning it into a full blown replica. Only thing is mine is being done slowly and properly so it does look like it has come from the factory.
> 
> Don't like reps where they look terrible either.


Rather than spending a lot of money to make your Corsa look like its big brother, wouldn't it be better to save for the car you want?

Lots of people spend a lot of money modifying their car and it gets a bit out of control.

They often cite that insurance is the main reason they don't buy the better car. They do often miss the fact that the money they spend on mods outweighs the insurance cost and it's money you'll not recover at time of sale.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

that is awful dont see the point


that astra on ebay mint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think the Aventador is pretty much spot on. Had me fooled.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Rather than spending a lot of money to make your Corsa look like its big brother, wouldn't it be better to save for the car you want?
> 
> Lots of people spend a lot of money modifying their car and it gets a bit out of control.
> 
> They often cite that insurance is the main reason they don't buy the better car. They do often miss the fact that the money they spend on mods outweighs the insurance cost and it's money you'll not recover at time of sale.


The other thing is that modifying a 1.2 corsa to look like the burg could also cost more to insure as its not standard.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> The other thing is that modifying a 1.2 corsa to look like the burg could also cost more to insure as its not standard.


The reality is these mods won't be declared to the insurance company or they would buy a Burg in the first place. There's a car knocking around on VXR Online that is down as a 1 litre on the paperwork but has a 1.6T lump in it pushing over 200bhp, every time it crops up the owner gets slated/flamed and quite rightly so. Insurers should inspect the cars on a yearly bases and should always request a copy of the counterpart to stop people lying about points too.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Or when it get's to flooring it off a roundabout or wherever and nothing happens. Powerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Good thing it has that spoiler!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> The reality is these mods won't be declared to the insurance company or they would buy a Burg in the first place. There's a car knocking around on VXR Online that is down as a 1 litre on the paperwork but has a 1.6T lump in it pushing over 200bhp, every time it crops up the owner gets slated/flamed and quite rightly so. Insurers should inspect the cars on a yearly bases and should always request a copy of the counterpart to stop people lying about points too.


Insurance companies happily take the money, then only ask questions once a claim is made.

That's when the lies can often catch up.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

I remember seeing a fairly modern looking Ferrari soft top, parked a few doors down from my Nans in liverpool a couple of years ago.
I thought " there's no funking way anyone's got a Ferrari round here".
It looked pretty good to the untrained eye ill admit but it's was something like a really old 'w' reg.
I have a car checker app on my phone and it came back as an mr2!
Never even realised people got upto this stuff until then!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Persoanlly It doesn't bother me what other people driveor make of their cars.

I'd imagine some people who own replicas don't like my car either....each to their own I suppose


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

There are kits for Ferraris with the base kits being Fiats and MR2's


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

WHY! Who would you want that POS!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

what the hell is that mesh under the diffuserlmao


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> what the hell is that mesh under the diffuserlmao


that's how Ferrari do it isn't it? :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> that's how Ferrari do it isn't it? :lol:


Must gather airflow information for the low pressure area and report back to the fiats on board computer systems to adjust traction control


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> Wow


Trying to find a pic from a meet I went to, car looked like a real Ferrari, then the closer you got, the worse the pair got and in the end you could see welding marks and scores in the paint

Think it's on my old phone as can't find it in this one


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Trying to find a pic from a meet I went to, car looked like a real Ferrari, then the closer you got, the worse the pair got and in the end you could see welding marks and scores in the paint
> 
> Think it's on my old phone as can't find it in this one


thers some good reps about but the cost some of these take you could nearly buy the real deal, dunno if you saw police interceptors on channel 5 the blue lambo it was my mate in Sheffield youd be hard pushed to tell it apart stood still cost a lot of money to build though


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As the old engineering saying goes " _You cant chrome a turd_ "


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

this is my mates old one http://www.jct30cars.co.uk/used-cars/lamborghini-murcielago-chesterfield-201306197380268


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> this is my mates old one http://www.jct30cars.co.uk/used-cars/lamborghini-murcielago-chesterfield-201306197380268


That looks pretty cool actually

Better than the fists you see that get remade


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Wow


Poor little Fiat


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> this is my mates old one http://www.jct30cars.co.uk/used-cars/lamborghini-murcielago-chesterfield-201306197380268


That looks really good on the outside.

Surely somebody could do something about the nasty interiors, all these Ferrari copies look 'credible' from a distance then the inside is utter crap.

Did your friend sell it for 46k?!??! I'd rather spend that money on a few year old DB9 or the likes...

If I remember correctly there used to be Lambo Countach replicas made that were that good to the untrained eye they were 'nearly' impossible to spot the difference....(I say nearly, a car lover would notice, somebody just 'wanting' one probably wouldn't)....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think I know anyone who wouldn't be embarrassed to drive a replica of a super car. 

You might get the odd partially sighted person ask about your 'Ferrari' and when you have to admit it's a 20 year old Toyota, you balls must shrivel up faster than a bodybuilder with roid rage!!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

The interior made me laugh


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

asonda said:


> That looks really good on the outside.
> 
> Surely somebody could do something about the nasty interiors, all these Ferrari copies look 'credible' from a distance then the inside is utter crap.
> 
> ...


don't know what it sold for but hes built a few the orange one was the first iirc hes had a few impressive cars too nobles 22b back in 99 he had a skeet (spelling) Renault 5 gt turbo max power cover car too  (back in the day whem mp was half decent)


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

i was looking at porsche turbos from the same year for that kind of money....real ones too!


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

There are a lot of replicas about of older exotic cars around like GT40s and D Type Jaguars that have decent engines and running gear. There are lots of different styles of Cobra replica too, some of which look as good as the original. They all seem to make a bit of sense, you could even class the new Eagle Lightweight E Type as a replica. They aren't cheap but they are replicas of cars that no longer exist or cost millions. Seems pointless to make a rep of a current car to me.

The Ferrari Daytona Spider that Crockett drove in the original Miami Vice was a replica too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> this is my mates old one http://www.jct30cars.co.uk/used-cars/lamborghini-murcielago-chesterfield-201306197380268


I seen that on a police TV program when he got pulled by the police.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> thers some good reps about but the cost some of these take you could nearly buy the real deal, dunno if you saw police interceptors on channel 5 the blue lambo it was my mate in Sheffield youd be hard pushed to tell it apart stood still cost a lot of money to build though





Kerr said:


> I seen that on a police TV program when he got pulled by the police.


http://www.channel5.com/shows/police-interceptors/episodes/episode-4-81


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I seen that on a police TV program when he got pulled by the police.


Yep i saw this to .

Thing is if they cost 50k id rather have something that's worth 50k like an Aston or Porsche etc etc nit a fibreglassed up mr2 .


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Yep i saw this to .
> 
> Thing is if they cost 50k id rather have something that's worth 50k like an Aston or Porsche etc etc nit a fibreglassed up mr2 .


That is what I can't understand....I really can't get my head around it.

There is an old Aston V8 Vantage (the old vintage square shape) around here and it's a bloody Ford Capri!

When I see these I just think, what numpties...

I don't get what one 'gets' from owning one of these weird Frankenstein replicas.

Do they either:

1.) Lie and tell everybody it's not what it really is then get found out eventually and peopel just think they're knobs.

or

2.) Tell everybody they have a crap copy of a nice car that still cost around 40 grand...again look a ***.

Please tell me where the logic is in that?

*Gets off my High Horse onto my Soap Box then off my Soap Box onto the floor*


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Surprised no-ones posted this example, it did the forum rounds.










http://www.carscoops.com/2012/08/it-came-from-ebay-hell-peugeot-406.html


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nichol4s said:


> http://www.channel5.com/shows/police-interceptors/episodes/episode-4-81


just watched all that, didn't see it


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

TT replica, Niiiiccceeee!!!!










Some good replicas around, but by the time you put the money in 'em I just wouldn't bother, for example the original post, I'd be happy with the Monaro in standard form thank you very much.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

pooma said:


> TT replica, Niiiiccceeee!!!!


wtf is that...haha


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

asonda said:


> wtf is that...haha


A MeTTro iirc.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

m1pui said:


> A MeTTro iirc.


I've seen one of those in Matlock, I thought it must be a one off but I'm sure it was a different colour.

I saw a progress thread somewhere years ago where someone made an F40 replica by shaping foam that was really impressive tbh. I'd love to read through it again but couldn't find it.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> just watched all that, didn't see it


My bad it's episode 7


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

pooma said:


> TT replica, Niiiiccceeee!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you replicate a car that so cheap though :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

jamie_s said:


> I've seen one of those in Matlock, I thought it must be a one off but I'm sure it was a different colour.
> 
> I saw a progress thread somewhere years ago where someone made an F40 replica by shaping foam that was really impressive tbh. I'd love to read through it again but couldn't find it.


Banham kit car, surprisingly and unfortunately there are more than one of these hideous things about.

Metro based.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

As I've said why don't the people design there own shape etc to build onto a base car ? I can see the appeall for having a base car to start with but they could make their own design . 

As for the undeclared mods on that corsa ive seen it a fair bit with the zrs as you can slot in the 220 turbo lump or the 1.8 turbo , or the 1.8 vvc into the 1.4


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The best cars are where people cross two cars

E46 with s15 etc


----------

